
Constructive reasons to use Django instead of Rails - mcxx
http://jesusphreak.infogami.com/blog/why_django
======
bscofield
Why is a two-year-old article being posted now? EDIT: Sorry, should've added:
Especially in a domain that changes so quickly? Both Django and Rails have
grown immensely since this was last updated.

~~~
andrewljohnson
I had never read this article before, and I was happy to read it today.

What he said about Django applies today - all of it. He really did a good job
of summing up the powerful point of Django - the grace of Python, generic
views, the admin back-end, inherited templates, etc, etc.

Spot on today, just as yesterday.

~~~
robc
But in Rails land, there have been significant changes over the last two years
in addressing a number of the issues.

Of course, let's not forget that Rails 3.0 (which is where the merge with Merb
will be accomplished) will give Rails more of the points he highlighted in
that article.

I'd love to see a balanced comparison using more up to date versions and see
how it fares...

~~~
anthonyb
I think you just volunteered.

------
mtarnovan
"One such instance that led me to using Python over Ruby was my need of a DBF
reader. You can't find this anywhere for Ruby, but I found a very solid
implementation in Python that I was able to plug right in."

Oh really ? <http://www.google.com/search?q=ruby+dbf>

This sort of compromises the credibility of the whole article in my opinion.

~~~
almost
It's an old article (see comments above)

~~~
mtarnovan
It's an even older library, so what's your point ?

~~~
almost
My point was that it was an old article hence what he said about the DBF
library may have been true at the time. Was that not obvious?

------
wynand
We're busy porting Pootle (translate.sf.net) to Django and it's painful.
Webapps don't seem to be Django's strong point (though I'm sure that it excels
in other arenas).

I've only played with Rails before, but I get the impression that it's far
more suited to the kind of thing we're doing.

